# Witch Hats



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Some discussion, and a request.

It is difficult (impossible?) to find much of a resource for making or acquiring a witch hat that has *a believable quality*. It is beyond easy to find tutorials for the classic cone with wide brim, or to buy one worthy of Hogwartz. I can't use them, I just can't. Even the best of them look too silly or fresh or like the maker is trying too hard to say "this is a witch hat."

Maybe one is probably better off just getting a period hat and aging it, be it a bonnet or kerchief or one of those things like you see on Whistler's Mother's head, whatever that is.

But surely there is a happy medium - something somewhat conical but more like a tapered tube, with little or no brim, kind of like a _capotain_ or _sugar loaf_, or "hillbilly" hat (what the heck do you call those??).

Anybody here make witch hats? Any advice on how to make something more subtle than the classic witch hat, preferably of good enough quality for regular wear? Any advice on aging hats?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this for a person or a prop (so we can get your thread in the right place)?

Personally I think any hat should do, because it isn't the hat that makes the witch. It's what the witch does that makes the witch. I don't know the history of what we think of as the classic witch hat (broad brim and pointy crown), but chances are it's not the standard outside of movies and Hallmark Halloween cards, at least among real witches

Aging a hat should be no different from aging clothing, and there are many threads here that provide suggestions. A little scuffing up, perhaps a touch of mold or dirt is all you need for a hat to look old. Oh, and sweat marks around the band.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Roxy. For a prop, not an actor.

But I don't know if a little scuffing would do. I have an Army necktie that was my grandfather's in WWII, which was only 70 years ago, and it's really fragile-looking even though it is mostly clean and undamaged. It's a realistic kind of aging - antiquing I guess - that I'm looking for. Hard to explain but I know it when I see it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can't find exactly what you're looking for, perhaps just a raggedy old scarf or shawl draped over the head would work. That's what I did with two of my witches, Ophelia and Zelda, at least until I can find a better option.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's an idea. Do a google image search for "Dune Witches" or "Dune Bene Gesserit" and you will see a lot of images from the movies, the mini-series and concept art. The head pieces are very untraditional but still dark with an evil feel.

Just so happens that I'm reading Dune for the umpteenth time....my favorite designs are the witch costumes from the original theatrical David Lynch film.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am a hag, and I just cover my head with a cloth to keep my head warm...and my friends the lice all cozy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

heheheheheh hahahahaha. Made me laugh!


debbie5 said:


> I am a hag, and I just cover my head with a cloth to keep my head warm...and my friends the lice all cozy.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

make a hat out of cloth and monster mudd


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Already there, MM...it's still not what I'm looking for. If I ever find it though, I will post pics.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

One option might be a Phrygian Cap. Basically, the hat the Smurfs wear, but it has a rich history and was a popular commoner's hat during the high middle ages. You can make one rather easily with about a yard of cloth and some basic sewing.

Since it's a soft fabric hat, you can make it with old ratty cloth, or make it with new cloth and distress the heck out of it. 

I don't know the story behind the prop for which you want this hat, but from the perspective of realism, if a wicked old witch wants to keep her head warm and still have peripheral vision, and has no time or inclination to chase sheep until she can felt out a wool hat like all the fashionable witches wear... a phrygian hat seems like a good choice.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> If you can't find exactly what you're looking for, perhaps just a raggedy old scarf or shawl draped over the head would work. That's what I did with two of my witches, Ophelia and Zelda, at least until I can find a better option.


Those are fantastic as always Laurie!!


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

What about something like this for shape at least?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Bentneedle, that is closer to what I was thinking, although maybe not black, and probably "less" if you dig.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Dark Star 

Rahnefan, I'm keeping my eyes open to some other possibilities and will post pics when I find something that might suit your needs.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you Lauriebeast! And everybody.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You might also consider looking at images of gypsies or under the word coif...Coif










Ugg makes a wide brim hat that might be of interest....


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I need me one of them hats for doing yard work I DIG IT !!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yep Darklore, gonna get at least a couple of coifs!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Rahnefan, what did you end up getting? If you haven't found the right one yet, could you sketch what you're looking for?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for reminding me. 

One thing I did was take a cheapo dollar store cowboy hat and boil it, then stretch it out with various things, tapering it by stretching with smaller stuff (think large soda bottle, then a fist, then a clementine). It wasn't exactly felt - more like fake felt. But it cooled and kept a warped, somewhat conical, and overall old/used-looking shape. Unfortunately it did rip in the process but in a sense, that is okeydokey. I smeared it with my dark brown monster mud and wiped it off. Now it looks a lot like an old, beaten leathery hat. I'll send a pic later.

I also went to a theater supply store online and got several things for dirt cheap - and was very pleased. I got a prairie bonnet, a coif, and a couple more but I can't think of it now. Probably they will be buried in the dirt for a while or something. Will send a pic and a link to the store later if anyone is interested and if that is not breaking the rules.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Here's the link - this site has some really usable stuff at reasonable prices.
http://www.theatrehouse.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?

Mob caps, bonnets, etc.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*this has been making me crazy as well...*

hello all! this is actually the thread that finally prompted me out of lurker status after more than a year.

i love the idea of burying the purchased hats. that has been successful for me in the past with other fabrics. and since you appear to know the names of various hat types- i once saw a photograph of common folk from an earlier era that i would LOVE to buy, but i cannot find it again. it was a group of older women (not old, mind you, just not 20 anymore) and they were all dressed like Halloween witches with the traditional pointed hats. just a normal day for them, and it was fantastic. if anyone sees a similar photo or knows the name of said hat, could you let us know? i think that image might also help the OP.

in the name of not threadjacking and becoming hated on my first post, i also wonder- are you having a witch's gathering? if so, what i am planning for near my front door is a cauldron full of different types of brooms and a wall of fake hands a'la Willy Wonka holding witch's brooms and hats as though they left these items outside upon entering the house. Can't wait to see what you come up with! Everyone here is so creative! :jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome, and great idea pensivepumpkin!

I think you will find the photo you seek (or one nearly like it) at sexywitch.com.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

pensivepumpkin said:


> i once saw a photograph of common folk from an earlier era that i would LOVE to buy, but i cannot find it again. it was a group of older women (not old, mind you, just not 20 anymore) and they were all dressed like Halloween witches with the traditional pointed hats. just a normal day for them, and it was fantastic. if anyone sees a similar photo or knows the name of said hat, could you let us know?


Do you mean the picture of women in traditional Welsh clothing?


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM IN YOUR DEBT. THAT IS EXACTLY IT!

sorry for the yelling, but I am really excited. don't you love the looks on their faces?

Haunt Forum rocks. That is going in a place of honor near my photo of the Salem Witch Museum. The little show inside freaks me out, but at least they are recognizing the horror those women endured. 

Seriously. You are my hero now, Up. Thanks.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Update*

Mob caps are dirt cheap. I covered this one in wet clay for only a few days (not the modeling variety - Georgia red clay) so it is stained, but not distressed:



















Prairie bonnets are also inexpensive. I might stain and distress this one more. This one I smeared with monster mud and rinsed in dirty water (my old basement bucket of multi-purpose rinse water), and crumpled up a bit:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Update*

This was the dollar store cowboy hat. I boiled it to reshape it, then smeared it all over with monster mud and rinsed it. Probably this one is my favorite.



















This flapper-looking hat actually started out as a gondolier hat! Example pic but I didn't get it from this store: http://www.lynchs.com/item--GondolierHat--2596.html

I buried it in clay for a few days, soaked it and let it sun-dry, then sprayed it with glossy wood tone. I don't know. It looks old I guess.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Update*

You can get (very plain, party) classical witch hats for under $3 from Amazon

Then smear them with monster mud and let them dry. They don't gain much strength to speak of, but they gain a more realistic look.



















Before and after:


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

*latex paint?*

Maybe instead of monster mud, just dry-brush with some differing shades of latex paint? That might give you the same effect, and the hat could remain a bit more flexible.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's an idea. But it is actually still very flexible, even though it doesn't look it.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

good idea, was looking for something to change the witch hats up a bit, I will try using latex paints on them to "dirty" and age them up a bit!! or maybe use my version of home made "drylock". thanks to every on with the ideas
Up, love the picture, I had seen it years ago, but had forgotten how great it was, love the "ladies" in it!


----------

